# Fulcrum racing 7: 1st ride impression....



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Found a set of inexpensive Fulcrum racing 7, the price is right, the color is right (it match my bike color). The weight comes in just under 1900g, good for winter training set.
The color of the red anodized rims and hubs are really standing out.
THe quality and workmanship of Fulcrum is very impressive, even for this price range. I paid under $200 for the set.
Bearing is smooth, wheels is round and true. Best of all, it doesn't make any pinging sound the 1st few miles, it was properly tensioned and stress relief.
24 fr, 28 rear. Coming from riding low spokes count wheels, fulcrum 7 got it right on the spoke count.
Wheels track straight and responsive, while stiff and no side to side wobbling. 
Fulcrum use steel cone nuts and QR, which is very important for steel frame. Alloy QR/nuts will slip under steel dropout. They give a lot of thoughts on this area.
Don't know why Fulcrum wheels are as widely available as other brand name here in U.S. it should.
Anyway, just share a few pictures I took with and without the bike.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

"steel cone nuts and QR, which is very important for steel frame. Alloy QR/nuts will slip under steel dropout." Does alluminum / ti qr work well with aluminum frame?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Very nice. I have the 2006 Racing 5 and they are very, very nice wheels. I got mine of $200 shipped as back-up wheels and they are just as nice as anythign I haved tried in the past. My came in @ 1810g. BUT the ride is very nice and smooth!

Enjoy


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

steel515 said:


> "steel cone nuts and QR, which is very important for steel frame. Alloy QR/nuts will slip under steel dropout." Does alluminum / ti qr work well with aluminum frame?


yeah. at least it does on my mountain bike and road bikes/parents recumbents


----------



## azdroptop (Jun 6, 2006)

Isn't fulcrum basically campy? They look sweet! Nice pick up.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

azdroptop said:


> Isn't fulcrum basically campy?


yes. They're owned by campy. But they are sort of a way for Shimano guys to run Campy wheels without feeling dumb


----------



## azdroptop (Jun 6, 2006)

estone2 said:


> yes. They're owned by campy. But they are sort of a way for Shimano guys to run Campy wheels without feeling dumb


I could see where some would have trouble putting Campy wheels on a Shimano bike...


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey, those are sharp! If they hold up well for the next 10,000 miles or so I might have to eat my words from the "handbuilts are outdated" post... ie "you can't buy a decent set of wheels for $200".


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

how do they compare to campy pre-built wheels ???


----------



## Presta (Dec 29, 2006)

I have the Fulcrum 3 on my ride and they are the perfect mix, both stiff and yet comfortable. Tried the 1 but they were too hard for me. 
Campy rules!


----------



## canamdad (Jun 19, 2005)

*How quiet are the freehubs?*

Glad you like your red Fulcrum 7's. Are the freehubs pretty quiet in freewheel mode? Thanks!


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

They're loud when freewheeling. not as loud as something like Kings, but loud enough.



canamdad said:


> Glad you like your red Fulcrum 7's. Are the freehubs pretty quiet in freewheel mode? Thanks!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

canamdad said:


> Glad you like your red Fulcrum 7's. Are the freehubs pretty quiet in freewheel mode? Thanks!


My Racing 5 are also a bit loud. Very simliar to DT Swiss but not annyoning at all.


----------



## TheChief (Jul 31, 2008)

*Not True out of the box*

I got these wheels new with my complete Look 566. My expectations were pretty low, right away I noticed that the wheels do look nice with the graphics and all and that is where the postives pretty much stopped. They are a rebranded Alex (nice rim) rim with generic hubs and stickers slapped on. 

What I can't get over is that new out of the box neither wheel was true. The rear had a small wiggle and the front is 1-2mm out of true, both had a range of spoke tension. I can't believe they would sell a wheel built so poorly. I have purchased better built wheels on walmart bikes, honestly. The problem is I was looking at some mid-range fulcrums but now I am sorta concerned and will porbably stick with eastons.

They might be a OK training wheel and good replacement on a commuter.


----------



## TheChief (Jul 31, 2008)

*Not True, new out of the box!*

I got these wheels new with my complete Look 566. My expectations were pretty low, right away I noticed that the wheels do look nice with the graphics and all and that is where the postives pretty much stopped. They are a rebranded Alex (nice rim) rim with generic hubs and stickers slapped on. 

What I can't get over is that new out of the box neither wheel was true. The rear had a small wiggle and the front is 1-2mm out of true, both had a range of spoke tension. I can't believe they would sell a wheel built so poorly. I have purchased better built wheels on walmart bikes, honestly. The problem is I was looking at some mid-range fulcrums but now I am sorta concerned and will porbably stick with eastons.

They might be a OK training wheel and good replacement on a commuter.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

These were also on the Kuota I picked up. They needed a bit of tweaking but were what I expect to see from a mass produced wheel. One of the spokes on my front ticks.  Weight aside, the only irritant is the buzzy freehub. If you don't coast, no big deal. I freewheel when I come up on people they hear it coming about 30-50' away.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

For referrence, here's my full RBR.com review on the Fulcrum 5 wheelset.


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice bike


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Haha my wife was asking if that was a gay pride bike. Those are some bright colors! Reminds me of benetton( I think?)


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

TheChief said:


> What I can't get over is that new out of the box neither wheel was true. The rear had a small wiggle and the front is 1-2mm out of true, both had a range of spoke tension. .


I didn't check tensions, but noticed the same thing. I didn't really expect any different.

The great part is... with the combination of low spoke count and lacing pattern (3-cross drive, radial non-drive) it is a real pain in the ass to get trued up.

Seem like ok "training" wheels though... smooth bearings, decent looks...


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Can't believe owning a spanish national flag paint scheme bike ended up being labeled as gay! LOL...




Peanya said:


> Haha my wife was asking if that was a gay pride bike. Those are some bright colors! Reminds me of benetton( I think?)


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Kwantani said:


> Can't believe owning a spanish national flag paint scheme bike ended up being labeled as gay! LOL...


Is that a Pegoretti built Giordana? Those were great bikes, I wouldn't turn one away even if it was painted purple with rainbows and unicorns.


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

it's a Giordana XL Super, Excel tubing form france. I think circa 1998.



bigbill said:


> Is that a Pegoretti built Giordana? Those were great bikes, I wouldn't turn one away even if it was painted purple with rainbows and unicorns.


----------

